# iPad Charging Explanation



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I made a comment in another post about my iPad not charging via USB. I found this article via Engadget that explains the situation.

http://www.macworld.com/article/150356/2010/04/ipadcharging.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Makes sense. The iPad uses two huge batteries hooked together in tandem with various safety interlinks. One of the websites had pictures of the iPad as it was taken apart and the batteries take up a good 70% of the back space, so you would need a higher power charger to get these suckers going.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I can report the iPad will charge via USB even though it says NOT CHARGING.  It's just real slow.


----------

